# My starter system



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Most of what I have is over 10 years old. It all works, but there are limitations.

Speakers are a Polk RM2300 satellite system with a 10" RM6200 sub. I have just ordered a CM340 SE mains and center to replace three of the satellites. I'll keep the surrounds and the sub until I have more discretionary funds.

My A/V receiver is an Onkyo TX-DS575X which works great but does not have the latest bells and whistles like the lossless codecs or HDMI. 

My sources are a Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu-ray player and an antenna for TV. 

My display is a Panasonic TC-P50S1 plasma.

I use a Dish DTVPal for a DVR.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I've received the Ascend CMT-340SEs and have them working. While setting them up, I discovered that my sub has finally given up the ghost (amp problem). It's not a good enough sub to worry about replacing the amp. It looks like my budget will let me replace the sub in late winter. In the meantime, I'll run the Ascends in Large and do without a sub. I'm also going to replace the AVR when I get the new sub as I want an AVR that can help with room problems.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

My TX-DS575X started resetting itself after being powered down for a while, so I ordered a replacement.

The Onkyo TX-NR709 arrived yesterday. I'm going to have to have one of my sons come over and do the hooking up as I had surgery yesterday (food timing) and have doctor's orders not to exert myself (no lifting of anything over 10 pounds, etc.) for the next month.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I've added a pair of Ascend Acoustics HTM-200s for my surrounds. I've got some room acoustic panels/traps ordered from GIK that should be delivered in a few weeks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Are those the panels from your GIK giveaway?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I added to what the giveaway covered. Bryan of GIK was very helpful in deciding which type panels would work best for me. All it took was 10 emails and one phone call. His first comment was "I've taken a look at your pics and the room is certainly quite a challenge."


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL - can't wait to see what you picked Mike! (Pics! :whistling


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The Ascend FV15 arrived yesterday and is now in place and working quite well. It makes the floor shake as needed and adds to the overall sound quality. Even though, it fits as measured, it just looks very large in person.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The various GIK panels have arrived and are being installed/placed. The Tri-Traps and Bass Traps are all being installed in the upper part of high walls and are taking some time in being installed (I don't do well on ladders).

I ordered them in the 'coffee' color and they are a very nice rich brown.


----------

